# Looking for medical coding job through Remote desktop



## Thayumanavan (Jul 29, 2013)

K. THAYUMANAVAN.BPT, MS[NEUROSCIENCE],MBA, FSS, IASM.
PRESENT ADDRESS: NO: 3 BAJANAI KOIL 1ST STREET KULLATHUMANAGAR
ZAMEEN PALLAVARAM CHENNAI-600043
EMAIL: thayuphysio@gmail.com
MOBILE NO: 9952903952 
CAREER OBJECTIVE:

                      To make a good career as a medical coder professional by utilizing the administrative skill adopted from my previous work experience.

SKILLS:
	More than 3 year experience health care industry
	Extremely knowledge about medical coding guidelines 
	Brilliant with coding technique used medical application like ICD9, CPT-4, and HCPCS.
	PROFICIENT SPECIALTIES' IN OUTPATIENT HOSPITAL MEDICAL RECORD, RADIOLOGY, SURGERY, EMERGENCY AND MANAGEMENT, HIERARCHICAL CODING CATEGORIES, & SUPER BILLING , with ICD9, CPT-4, coding daily while maintaining 98% accuracy and achieving productivity goals previously. Strong knowledgeable of advanced medical terminology psychology anatomy physiology pharmacology.
	Very efficient in MS office and the following software VELOCITY A LIFE METRON; OCR OPTICAL CHARACTER READER, AVESENA SUPER BILLING, TACS EDITOR SOFTWARE , HIERARCHICAL CODING CATEGORIES MED CONNECT E- TOOL SOFTWARE. 3M REIMBURSEMENT SOFTWARE TOOL.
	Effective communication and interpersonal skills

M.S[NEUROSCIENCE]2009-2011 University of Madras Department of Anatomy ALMPGIBMS Taramani Chennai

Core subjects: Cell and molecular biology, Basics of Human Anatomy, Neuroanatomy, Research methods in Anatomy and Neuroscience , Surface anatomy and Medical Imaging , Neurochemistry, Neuropathology, clinical Neurology and Neurosurgery,Neuromicrobiology, virology, immunology.
Elective subjects:  Biochemistry, Endocrinology, Pathology, Bioinformatics, Environment Biotechnology, Stem cell biology

Bachelor of physiotherapy , 2003-2007Dr. M.G.R. Educational & Research Institute University




EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATION:
ADDITIONAL QUALIFICATION
Fellowship in sports science from   January   2009 to July 2009 
Med varsity & Apollo Hospitals Educational & Research Foundation
PERSONAL PROFILE
FATHER NAME			: KAMALAKANNAN.P
MOTHER NAME			: SASIKALA.K
DATE OF BIRTH			: 25/10/1985
GENDER			                : MALE
NATIONALITY			: INDIAN
RELIGION                               	                : HINDU
MARITAL STATUS		                : SINGLE	

WORK EXPERIENCE

1. Omega Healthcare Management services pvt.Ltd chennai96
Designation: medical coder from June 2012 to till date
2. E4E health care business solution pvt ltd fortune towers kovilambakkam Chennai-117
 	Designation: Medical coder from June 2009 to till to June 2012
3. Thayu pain & fitness clinic sports medicine rehabilitation pallavaram Chennai.

	 Designation: Physical fitness trainer & physiotherapist.
HOBBIES: Sport Playing badminton and cricket, Travelling Socializing with friends, going to cinema, Reading.

DECLARATION: I do hereby declare that the particulars of information and facts stated herein above are true, correct and complete to the best of my knowledge and belief.


----------



## rita@rdlbilling.com (Jul 31, 2013)

How can you be contacted?


----------

